# I'm chilling!



## Hex

Or, well, my story is... There are reviews!

Mine's the story about post-partum depression -- a very strange land.

And they're doing another giveaway on GoodReads.

Maybe I should get 'not fun, but interesting' on a t-shirt...


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Go Hex!


----------



## Ursa major

I see you also got an "interesting".

(And I'm betting that the "not exactly fun to read" was just the sort of reaction you were hoping for.)


So, Many Congratulations, Hex.


----------



## Hex

Pah. Who wants to be fun when you can be interesting? (and chilling)


----------



## Vertigo

Well done Hex!!!!


----------



## TheTomG

I thought this meant you were relaxing, and then that your story was out having a nice bit of R&R... then I got that it was chilling as in scary, and things made more sense!

Congratulations!


----------



## mosaix

Congrats, Hex!


----------



## The Judge

Well done!


----------



## Mouse

Excellente! Chilling is an awesome way to be described. (I did think the same as Tom though first.)


----------



## alchemist

Good job, Hex. Good job (again!)


----------



## Parson

Hey Hex, way to go!! My daughter has had two separate bouts of post partum depression, and it probably led to her divorce, (since remarried) so I don't see this as any trivial matter at all.


----------



## Hex

I'm sorry to hear that, Parson. Your poor daughter. It's a totally grim condition and they don't seem able to do much (at least in the UK).  

When I wrote the story I didn't really intend it to be properly about post-partum depression (although I accept the description).  I'd have said it was more about someone struggling to come to terms with motherhood.


----------



## Interference

Well done, Hex, hopefully the start of many more successes


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Congratulations, Hex!  And I'll add another well done!

(And Parson, I'm sorry to hear about your daughter's depression.  I hope she is better now.)


----------



## Parson

Hex said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, Parson. Your poor daughter. It's a totally grim condition and they don't seem able to do much (at least in the UK).
> 
> When I wrote the story I didn't really intend it to be properly about post-partum depression (although I accept the description).  I'd have said it was more about someone struggling to come to terms with motherhood.



There is not much done in the states either. She's been on antidepressants since high school, except when she's pregnant. 



Teresa Edgerton said:


> (And Parson, I'm sorry to hear about your daughter's depression.  I hope she is better now.)



She is better, and back on her pills. Over the years we've done some family counseling together and her counselor sees a very strong link between depression and anger issues. It was an epiphany for me. I'd always thought her anger was largely directed at me and my occupation. 

*Hex, *I'll not steal your thread any longer. I'm willing to talk more but it should be done in PM.


----------



## Hex

Oh I'm so sorry to do this but looklooklook! Someone called me (well my story) both 'delightful' and uh 'very scary' (she didn't say 'very', but you know -- almost): http://www.lilliancohenmoore.com/2011/12/fat-girl-in-a-strange-land/

okay. I'm going to stop now. But this is exciting.

(and Fat Girl is available to buy at all good bookstores now. Or on Amazon anyway)


----------



## Mouse

That's super fantastic, Hex. I think her version of the word 'very' means it's even scarier than very scary.


----------



## Ursa major

Mouse said:


> I think her version of the word 'very' means it's even scarier than very scary.


Her version of 'very' is, possibly**, rather appropriate....


What would the rest of us give for a "delightful"? 




** - I say 'possibly' because I haven't read the story.


----------

